# Shimano Altus beaten up and set in fire



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Lol, remember when I got upset about the Altus? Check my thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=1881995


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

You gotta try that with 545's Suntour Fork....

Magnesium is highly flammable and makes beautiful colored flames.

Just an idea.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> You gotta try that with 545's Suntour Fork....
> 
> Magnesium is highly flammable and makes beautiful colored flames.
> 
> Just an idea.


Damn! I shouldnt have sold it :madman: 
In fact, I swapped it for those 2 Swampthing tires. I see the guy costantly in Ajusco. He even entered the DH race with me! He used to be a XCer, but apparently he is doing more downhill now, and he will soon buy a Kona Shred. Poor Suntour, I think he would have preffered to be made into a nice bonfire :yikes:


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

BON ICE









:nono: :nono: :nono: :band: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

Hahahahahahahahha Pinche Harry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

:nono: :madman: :nono: :nono: :madman: :nono: :madman: :nono: :madman: :nono: 


hahahahahaha awebvo


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

FxFvD said:


> :nono: :madman: :nono: :nono: :madman: :nono: :madman: :nono: :madman: :nono:
> 
> hahahahahaha awebvo


:skep: :eekster: Eso que fue?

Chiste local? :arf:

Bonaisp bonaisp lleve su bonaisp! :smilewinkgrin: :rockon: :devil:


----------

